# RBBs fighting in Parramatta



## cagey (Jan 24, 2015)

http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...-epic-battle-between-red-bellied-black-snakes


----------



## arevenant (Jan 24, 2015)

Fear mongering at its best.


----------

